# Centrelink Benefits for Permanent Residents



## manenough00 (Apr 4, 2014)

We will be arriving in Australia soon on PR visa, sub class 190. I wonder if we are eligible for payments from centrelink for new start allowance, parenting payments or child care benefits. We are a family of three, my wife, a six years old kid and I.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe that you can't claim for 2 years


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Seems a bit of a bad time to be asking this after the budget concerns over payments....also for me personally its rather sad to read that people who haven't set foot here are worried about Centrelink Payments....just my own opinion...


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

manenough00 said:


> We will be arriving in Australia soon on PR visa, sub class 190. I wonder if we are eligible for payments from centrelink for new start allowance, parenting payments or child care benefits. We are a family of three, my wife, a six years old kid and I.


Not sure what social security support you will be entitled to, but I believe there is usually a 2 year exclusion period for new migrants. Best to check directly with the relevant agencies. When applying for state nomination , you have obviously researched employment prospects, cost of living etc., so you should have a fair idea what to expect.

From the Immi website :

_This is a permanent residence visa. It lets you and any family members who have also been granted this visa to:


stay in Australia indefinitely
work and study in Australia
enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses
apply for Australian citizenship (if you are eligible)
sponsor eligible relatives for permanent residence
travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Australia).
You can also access certain social security payments (subject to waiting periods)._


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

travellor said:


> Seems a bit of a bad time to be asking this after the budget concerns over payments....also for me personally its rather sad to read that people who haven't set foot here are worried about Centrelink Payments....just my own opinion...


It's possible he is just clarifying his options for when he brings his family here. He may have every intention to work, but with a wife and child to consider, it's only reasonable to want to understand how they will survive if a job isn't easily found. As long as people come here with the intention to work, I don't get upset when people consider using welfare benefits as a temporary safety net, since that is it's purpose 

Of course if the budget passes through the senate, obtaining welfare is going to be a lot more difficult than it once was.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

These questions annoy me too. Come here work for a while pay some taxes then think about claiming benefits


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I certainly understand wanting to know what your eligible for, just in case.
But moving countries costs a lot of money and if you don't have a job prior to arrival it could take months to obtain one. You need to ensure you have a decent amount of savings to fall back on because you won't qualify for almost all benefits for 2 years.

Not saying that the poster is in this position, but it worries me when I read posts asking about benefits only because Australia is such an expensive country to live in. If your worried about being able to survive now, and you arrive and can't find work for months (and you don't have enough money in savings) you will wind up in a horrible state of mind and want to return home because your standard of living has dropped significantly.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Test the water before you jump in.


----------



## manenough00 (Apr 4, 2014)

travellor said:


> Seems a bit of a bad time to be asking this after the budget concerns over payments....also for me personally its rather sad to read that people who haven't set foot here are worried about Centrelink Payments....just my own opinion...


It's upsetting to know that people jump into a conclusion without even figuring out the reason behind such question. Nobody migrates just to avail benefits from Government! At least I didn't. I have every intention to work to earn my living. I was just exploring options and gathering information. Hope you are reassured now.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Never doubted your own intentions but think how someone not belonging to this forum would interpret your question..

and how do you expect anyone to ''figure out'' what your intentions are?


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

travellor said:


> Seems a bit of a bad time to be asking this after the budget concerns over payments....also for me personally its rather sad to read that people who haven't set foot here are worried about Centrelink Payments....just my own opinion...


He asked an honest question and got a sarcastic response. If he is on visa 190 like he said, it means he got a state nomination with a chance of getting employed. Its simpler to advice him on how the benefits workout so that he can budget well before leaving.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Not the first time you had an issue with someone's person opinion..cannot see a sarcastic response more a comment on how I personally view a statement...


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

You would probably be surprised how many people want to migrate to Australia for its benefits - hang around the forums for a while longer and that might become evident.


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

There will always be people who will look for ways to abuse the system. The present 2 years wait for Centrelink benefits is a very reasonable policy. If you migrated here on skilled visa, then you should be able to get something to support yourself. I myself migrated on skilled visa and though I have never thought of going on dole, there was a time when my career was going through an uncertain phase and I did explore what benefits would I be eligible for if I lose my job and cannot support myself. There is no shame of being aware of the possible sources of help.

That said, I had a very bad experience with the job centre. I went over and asked them if they can help me in finding a job (ANY job). They replied that they will not help me unless I go on dole. That is a very wrong attitude IMHO. What is wrong if I want some help finding a job and don't want to go on dole???


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

My guess, lincsus, is that they only have so many resources available to do that, and they consider them better spent on people who are already on financial assistance so they can help get them off the taxpayer's dime. I can kind of understand that. Shame they don't have enough resources to help those who are trying to prevent getting to that point, though.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> My guess, lincsus, is that they only have so many resources available to do that, and they consider them better spent on people who are already on financial assistance so they can help get them off the taxpayer's dime. I can kind of understand that. Shame they don't have enough resources to help those who are trying to prevent getting to that point, though.


It is that they get money from the government when they help people on the dole get a job. It is how they are funded.


----------



## Freedom (May 23, 2014)

manenough00 said:


> It's upsetting to know that people jump into a conclusion without even figuring out the reason behind such question. Nobody migrates just to avail benefits from Government! At least I didn't. I have every intention to work to earn my living. I was just exploring options and gathering information. Hope you are reassured now.


I agree with you. Australia has stringent criterion for selection of the right candidate for grant of permanent residency. Almost all those whom are granted permanent residency are well off in their home country being highly qualified and experienced. Most of the people migrate not for their own career but for the future of their children. Exploring fall back option is good and that is the reason why these option are kept by the government to Australia. Everybody brings money to Australia to sustain his family for initial almost 6 months during which most of the people get some job no matter in their own field or some casual job to sustain themselves. However, for people with children it is natural to KNOW fall back options. There is no harm in knowing the options.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Having a child one of your first requirements will be to visit the Centrelink office. From my little research it needs to be within 2 weeks. I believe that you will then get Family Tax Benefit part A and B with rent assistance. This amount changes depending on your estimated income - It maybe a good idea to estimate that very low or Zero for the first year as you may not be eligible for Unemployment Benefits (I don't know).

It is not massive amount but certainly will help with some costs. If you are over paid you are required to pay that amount back at end of year or on a payment plan.

To give you a rough idea I am single parent with 3 kids on a average income and get about $480 (I think) per 2 weeks. (I chose to take 1/2 that fortnightly and get a lump sum difference after I do my tax return) - Trust me that amount wont feed our family (in Darwin) but does help.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Dear all,

If I could ask for some guidance. What does the Family Tax Benefit (part A & B) refer to:

I seemed to be puzzled about this 'benefit.'

Does this benefit fall under the 2 year exclusion for new migrants?

In addition, what's the purpose of this benefit
Thanks in advance


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Cleverodra said:


> Dear all,
> 
> If I could ask for some guidance. What does the Family Tax Benefit (part A & B) refer to:
> 
> ...


Family Tax Benefit [FTB] is a benefit for families with children, who are under a certain family income level.

One major problem for FTB claimants is that if you claim it when your income is low, and then your annual income goes above the thresholds, you find you have been overpaid, and you need to repay the benefit.

It is checked at the end of each financial year, via your tax return.

You are given the option to claim it annually at the end of the year to avoid that.

It is possible for every $ claimed to have to be repaid, by some who earn vey little in the first half of the year, but get good wages in the second half.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting
Thanks you for the prompt reply


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

manenough00 said:


> Nobody migrates just to avail benefits from Government! At least I didn't.


You probably didn't migrate with that intention, but I can assure you that there are a number that do.

Nothing is ever clear cut.


----------



## Gothenburg (Mar 6, 2015)

It used to be that one got centrelink benefits from day one..

I was actually told in the immigration info I was given when I got my 105 Visa in the 90ties , that the first thing on arrival, ,
one should sign up for job search allowance from centrelink. .

I guess it was to expensive to keep such a generous benefit..
I was paid from ""Commonwealth Services Delivery Agency"" nowadays " Centrelink " 
the first 5 days, then I got a job, so that was the end of that

This must be an interesting topic
Already around 16.000 wiews


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Centrelink will be gradually get overwhelmed with the continuing influx of these economic ''refugees''......the ones that look better fed than our vets and pensioners, dress in semi designer clothes with almost new backpacks and cell phones and cigarettes........What about the Genuine ones rotting away in African camps????

And the picture that changed the world??????

Abdullah Kurdi, the father of drowned toddler Aylan Kurdi, a people smuggler: migrant


----------



## TexstraliaCouple (Jun 27, 2015)

travellor said:


> Centrelink will be gradually get overwhelmed with the continuing influx of these economic ''refugees''......the ones that look better fed than our vets and pensioners, dress in semi designer clothes with almost new backpacks and cell phones and cigarettes........What about the Genuine ones rotting away in African camps???? And the picture that changed the world?????? Abdullah Kurdi, the father of drowned toddler Aylan Kurdi, a people smuggler: migrant


I agree travellor! I am confused why about 90% of the refugees in the photos are males in nice clothes or with smart phones. Paid thousands to be smuggled there. I think the true refugees (for the most part) are back in their land suffering. Anyone can come and say they're Syrian for a spot with intentions just to move to australia - or Europe, USA, Canada - wherever!


----------



## Gothenburg (Mar 6, 2015)

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I agree travellor! I am confused why about 90% of the refugees in the photos are males in nice clothes or with smart phones. Paid thousands to be smuggled there. I think the true refugees (for the most part) are back in their land suffering. Anyone can come and say they're Syrian for a spot with intentions just to move to australia - or Europe, USA, Canada - wherever!


90% seems to have lost their passports,
no one seems to have lost their mobiles..
Modern refugees...


----------



## Gothenburg (Mar 6, 2015)

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I agree travellor! I am confused why about 90% of the refugees in the photos are males in nice clothes or with smart phones. Paid thousands to be smuggled there. I think the true refugees (for the most part) are back in their land suffering. Anyone can come and say they're Syrian for a spot with intentions just to move to australia - or Europe, USA, Canada - wherever!


90% seems to have lost their passports,
no one seems to have lost their mobiles..
Modern refugees... 

But to go back to the original subject..
I think in a near future , the waiting time for
Centrelink allowances will increase even more than the 104 weeks that it is at the moment..
( For new Residents )


----------



## TexstraliaCouple (Jun 27, 2015)

Gothenburg said:


> 90% seems to have lost their passports, no one seems to have lost their mobiles.. Modern refugees...


Couldn't agree more! Yet we are told were horrible people for speaking out about that. I definitely don't like the footage I am seeing in Europe with all nicely dressed males demanding benefits in Germany &#128545;


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I just want to know where they plan to house them ... I am curious. It is not like Australia has thousands of spare houses just sitting around....


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I am not going to engage in this debate other than posting a few links and relevant facts. If you are really interested in this issue, it might be a good idea to do some reading up first. This relates to the situation in Australia. What Germany does is their business.

_A refugee who has permanent residency in Australia receives exactly the same social security benefits as any Australian citizen or eligible permanent resident in the same circumstances. Refugees apply for social security through Centrelink like everyone else and are assessed for the different payment options in the same way as everyone else. The two-year waiting period for Centrelink eligibility which applies to other newly arrived permanent residents is waived for refugees and humanitarian entrants, in recognition of the fact that (unlike other migrants) they often arrive in Australia with few or no financial resources. However, Centrelink payments are calculated at exactly the same rate for both refugees and non-refugees and there are no separate Centrelink allowances that people can receive simply by virtue of being a refugee.

A single person with no dependent children applying for the Newstart Allowance (whether or not they are from a refugee background) will receive $501.00 per fortnight, whereas a single person on an Age Pension payment will receive a fortnightly payment of $ 751.70. A single age pensioner therefore receives around $250.00 more per fortnight than a single refugee (or a single Australian citizen or permanent resident) who qualifies for Newstart. Australian citizens and permanent residents with dependent children on lower to middle incomes (including people from refugee backgrounds) may also be eligible to receive Family Tax Benefits or Parenting Payments. However, none of these allowances are paid at a higher rate than the single age pension.

*Asylum seekers are not entitled to the same sorts of financial support as citizens or permanent residents.* The Asylum Seeker Assistance Scheme (ASAS) provides assistance to asylum seekers living in the community who are experiencing financial hardship. ASAS offers income support to cover basic living expenses, paid at 89 per cent of the Centrelink Special Benefit (which is usually paid at the same rate as the Newstart Allowance). This equates to around $446.00 per fortnight, or around $300.00 less than the single age pension._

For further reading:

Myths & facts surrounding refugee

https://www.refugeecouncil.org.au/fact-sheets/myths-about-refugees/detailed-mythbuster/

Refugees' Human Rights - Amnesty International Australia

Get the facts | Australian Red Cross


----------



## Gothenburg (Mar 6, 2015)

That's the biggest Problem Swedens Government has..
This year about 100.000 arrived and it's not like Sweden has about 20.000 emty flats where they can stay..
It's seems like they don't want to stay in a Tent in sweden. I guess it's not good enough to camp in a nice snowy winter country. .
I used to love that. In the Army ( which was mandatory before) we did it all the time..
The great outdoors is lovely


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Mish said:


> I just want to know where they plan to house them ... I am curious. It is not like Australia has thousands of spare houses just sitting around....


It would provide a welcome boost to the construction industry. Resettlement in regional areas rather than the capital cities (as is happening in Cairns with Burmese and Nepalese refugees) should also be a consideration.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

and when the kids grow up and cannot find work in these ''regional'' areas, they will move to the cities, that already are struggling to cope with existing infrastructure....short sighted view....when they proposed piping excess water to the dryer parts of barren OZ, it was considered not worth it.....could have changed the dynamics of opening up the outback.....but short term vision is very popular to appease the bleeding hearts.....


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

The overall economic effect of migration appears to be positive but small, consistent with previous Australian and overseas studies.

And this.

http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au/falling-migration-is-bad-news-for-the-aussie-economy-cw/2015/07/17/


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

travellor said:


> and when the kids grow up and cannot find work in these ''regional'' areas, they will move to the cities, that already are struggling to cope with existing infrastructure.


I live in Alice Springs and there are so many new developments popping up. We have so much land available out here and with all the building gong on there's much more work too. My partner is an Electrician, has been for 5 years now and not once has he been short of work here. Overtime is always on offer and weekend work is easy to find.

The reason I came here in the first place was the job opportunities and I haven't left yet. Rent is relatively cheap for a remote location and work is easy to find and pays well. I now work the NT Gov so I'm on a higher than average salary, but I have many friends who earn good money in other positions.

There are many drawbacks of living in regional locations, but as far as Alice goes, finding work isn't one of them. I arrived here on a Wednesday and by the Friday I had a full time Monday to Friday job and bar work in the evenings for when I wanted extra money.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

TarlarAustralia said:


> I live in Alice Springs and there are so many new developments popping up. We have so much land available out here and with all the building gong on there's much more work too. My partner is an Electrician, has been for 5 years now and not once has he been short of work here. Overtime is always on offer and weekend work is easy to find.
> 
> The reason I came here in the first place was the job opportunities and I haven't left yet. Rent is relatively cheap for a remote location and work is easy to find and pays well. I now work the NT Gov so I'm on a higher than average salary, but I have many friends who earn good money in other positions.
> 
> There are many drawbacks of living in regional locations, but as far as Alice goes, finding work isn't one of them. I arrived here on a Wednesday and by the Friday I had a full time Monday to Friday job and bar work in the evenings for when I wanted extra money.


Thanks for this refreshing and positive comment.There are many advantages to living in regional areas as well and there are always opportunities for those who are willing to grab them and work hard.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

travellor said:


> What about the Genuine ones rotting away in African camps


The genuine ones rarely have the funds to travel, and therefore have little chance compared to those refugees with money, and can get away to another country like Australia, that provides Centrelink benefits.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

JandE said:


> The genuine ones rarely have the funds to travel, and therefore have little chance compared to those refugees with money, and can get away to another country like Australia, that provides Centrelink benefits.


Refugees with money are therefore not genuine refugees ? I really don't care much for these type of generalisations.

Economic status has no impact on refugee status. A refugee is someone who has a well-founded fear of being persecuted because of their race, religion, nationality, membership of a particular social group or political opinion. It makes no difference whether a refugee is rich or poor - the point is that they are at risk of, or have experienced, persecution.

Many refugees who come to Australia are educated middle-class people whose advocacy work, political opinions or profession (e.g. journalists, lawyers) has drawn them to the attention of the authorities and resulted in their persecution.

Refugee laws: Refugee convention | Human & child rights

https://www.refugeecouncil.org.au/fact-sheets/myths-about-refugees/detailed-mythbuster/


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

CCMS said:


> Refugees with money are therefore not genuine refugees ? I really don't care much for these type of generalisations


I did not say that "Refugees with money are therefore not genuine refugees".

I said:"The genuine ones rarely have the funds to travel, " in reply to the comment: "_What about the Genuine ones rotting away in African camps_".

Some refugees do have money, and can fly here.

Most others do not have money or connections, and they just have to suffer because they are poor.

According to the UN, " there were 19.5 million refugees worldwide at the end of 2014, " It is only the rare few that are rich enough to fly out to a better country.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, maybe I misunderstood. The way I read that original statement was that only people in camps are genuine refugees, which is utter nonsense. 

Yes, the situation for those in camps is often horrific. Fortunately Australia is taking many refugees directly from camps in places like Nepal, where they have often been for years. 

Many others don't even have access to any sort of camp to be processed or that so called queue they are supposed to join.


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

Sure there is work in remote regional centres n drawbacks as well........like how house prices plummeted in WA recently due to the mining downturn...Life in the Aussie outback is hard enough for ordinary aussies and we expect migrants to build a future there????

We are not talking Kalgoolie these days lol

BTW...I always understood ''Regional'' to mean areas around a state within close proximity to both the main City as well as the numerous other towns around them......not the middle of nowhere...


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

travellor said:


> Sure there is work in remote regional centres n drawbacks as well........like how house prices plummeted in WA recently due to the mining downturn...Life in the Aussie outback is hard enough for ordinary aussies and we expect migrants to build a future there????
> 
> We are not talking Kalgoolie these days lol
> 
> BTW...I always understood ''Regional'' to mean areas around a state within close proximity to both the main City as well as the numerous other towns around them......not the middle of nowhere...


Regardless or whether you'd call Alice Springs Regional or Remote there is still plenty of work available. I used to live in London and later in Sydney, and life here is a thousand times better. Quality of life is better, opportunity is better. I can't see why this is a bad place for migrants or refugees. I can only imagine it's far better than what they are fleeing from. 
There are houses, jobs, and so many opportunities.

While I cant comment on house prices in WA I would class Alice Springs as the 'Aussie outback' and life here isn't hard at all; like I said, much better than huge cites like London or Sydney, for me personally anyway.

We've recently had a few of the mines close around here, most significantly the new Roper Bar iron ore mine, and sure people lost jobs and the contractors suffered, including my partner, who did all the electrical out there but it wasn't a long lasting effect. More developments popped up, people found work, and moved on.

I guess I just disagree that it's hard to build a life here, I have and many other people I know have too. I've paid almost $8,000 in visa charges just to stay here, that isn't something I'd do if I didn't see a future here.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I grew up in Carnarvon (born Warrnambool), did my trade in Perth (Jandakot), then travelled Australia on a not so much work working holiday for 2 years including the North and South Islands (joke), but working In Kalgoorlie, Adelaide and finally in Alice Springs. After that I relocated to Darwin, went to Bundaberg to get more tickets for my trade for a year, then did a 2 year stint in Kakadu. I then wen OS for about 9 years and returned to Darwin, I now live 40 km south of Darwin I also still have good contact with many a friend I have meet over the years.

My opinion is remote/bush/ regional is the best places for migrants/refugees to be placed on entry to Australia, but just not in large numbers. Us bush folk are simply more friendly than city folk. In a small town no-one changes a car tyre alone.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I have also received this week a $1000 basic dental benefit for 1 of the new kids??? not for my previous kids yet or the other new one. Same for the Territory sports voucher $100 each kid twice a year.

Not sure how any of these work as only ever used 1 sports voucher for a born citizen kid - but they do send the letters ( or school gives voucher) out.

Will sound strange to most - but I have 2 new kids, 1 has a dental letter, the other a sport voucher.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> I have also received this week a $1000 basic dental benefit for 1 of the new kids??? not for my previous kids yet or the other new one.


Have you checked if both kids fit the eligibility for it?
Child Dental Benefits Schedule


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

No , but if 1 does they both all do as per my other kids ages. My previous kids all got letters before - never as a group, always in different things at a few weeks apart (we all landed in Australia the same day).


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

ampk said:


> In a small town no-one changes a car tyre alone.


So true. Lovely sentiment!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Why I love the outer city life CCMS - we are more = and less - than what is normal.

In all my years, I have never needed house keys in many places and if you need to find the car keys - Well they are the only place that they work!


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Would it be advisable for recent PR arrivals to heavily consider moving into regional Australia?
If so, can anyone mention some interesting areas?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Cleverodra said:


> Would it be advisable for recent PR arrivals to heavily consider moving into regional Australia?
> If so, can anyone mention some interesting areas?


There are many fabulous regional towns all over Australia. Which area would be most suitable would really depend on your work experience and qualifications and local demand for your skills. Many regional towns welcome newcomers, as it is good for business and maintaining population levels.

It also comes down to what sort of geographical area and climate you prefer and if you are willing to take up whatever jobs are available to establish yourself. There are plenty of opportunities around for those who are willing to take a chance, have a go and work hard. It is unfortunate that so many migrants settle in the capital cities without ever experiencing what life is like in the rest of Australia.


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

Cleverodra said:


> Would it be advisable for recent PR arrivals to heavily consider moving into regional Australia?
> If so, can anyone mention some interesting areas?


Alice Springs is lovely, but you have to like the heat! In summer it does get incredibly hot here. You also have to realise that you will be a long long way from anywhere. The nearest capital city is about 14 hours drive, and its a hell of a boring drive at that! The ranges, waterholes and gaps out here are wonderful, there is some really spectacular places to visit, most of them within an hours drive 

It does depend on what you'd like to do for work, if you have kids and what sort of schools/universities you're looking at. Depends on house prices too, Alice Springs is more expensive that cities, but I still think it's reasonable.

If in doubt, I'd say visit somewhere you're thinking of moving too, and see if you could see yourself there permanently.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes type of work/s, climates - and dislikes depend on where to look. 

Age and kids are also factors - a working couple in many places can set up a life very fast in many areas that are great to live in.

Years ago I lived in Kakadu National park (not me) but any there as a couple got Government/Bank/Mine work and Public jobs around also. Gov/Bank/Mine work was about free accommodation and power water - even public jobs it was cheap. t was a great place to spend some time and make and save very good money - there are also tax advantages in these areas.

Back then a working couple could easily save about $300,000 in 5 years and live a good life in doing that - That was 1/2 a great house in any city in 1998.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

CCMS said:


> There are many fabulous regional towns all over Australia. Which area would be most suitable would really depend on your work experience and qualifications and local demand for your skills. Many regional towns welcome newcomers, as it is good for business and maintaining population levels.
> 
> It also comes down to what sort of geographical area and climate you prefer and if you are willing to take up whatever jobs are available to establish yourself. There are plenty of opportunities around for those who are willing to take a chance, have a go and work hard. It is unfortunate that so many migrants settle in the capital cities without ever experiencing what life is like in the rest of Australia.


Thank you for your reply
This is certainly a topic worth exploring for me and my family.
We are currently awaiting state sponsorship invitation for SA

What regional towns in SA are worth taking a look?
Any input will be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

In addition, can anyone shed some light and help us understand the following benefits:

Family Tax Benefit Part A – 
Family Tax Benefit Part B – 
Child Care Benefit – 
Child Care Rebate – 
Rent Assistance - 
Baby Bonus / Maternity Payment – 
Maternity Immunisation Allowance –


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I assume you are coming on a skilled visa PR? Then you won't get any benefits from Centrelink until you have lived in Australia for 2 years or more.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

I clearly understand the 2 year wait
However, does it include the entire list noted below:

Family Tax Benefit Part A – 
Family Tax Benefit Part B – 
Child Care Benefit – 
Child Care Rebate – 
Rent Assistance - 
Baby Bonus / Maternity Payment – 
Maternity Immunisation Allowance –


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Not 100% sure but I would assume anything by Centrelink would come under the 2 years but best to check with Centrelink.

I am 99% sure the parenting payment you need to be in Australia for 104 weeks. Baby bonus doesn't exist anymore.

Australia is an expensive country. If you are looking at what Centrelink will pay before you even apply for a visa maybe you need to reconsider if Australia is the right country for you. Centrelink does not really pay alot of money for people to survive ie. I know of someone who has to live with family because Centrelink pays about $900 a month. The waiting list for public housing is years long for them.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mish said:


> I am 99% sure the parenting payment you need to be in Australia for 104 weeks. Baby bonus doesn't exist anymore.
> .


Welfare payments in Australia look like they are going down, and may no longer be such a draw card to some people.

The Baby Bonus was $5,000, it has been replaced with the Newborn Upfront Payment of $523

_To be eligible for Parenting Payment you must satisfy residence requirements. You must be an Australian resident and you must have been an Australian resident for a period, or periods, that total 104 weeks
Parenting Payment - Department of Human Services _

Things are getting tighter in Australia unless you have employment.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Cleverodra said:


> In addition, can anyone shed some light and help us understand the following benefits: Family Tax Benefit Part A - Family Tax Benefit Part B - Child Care Benefit - Child Care Rebate - Rent Assistance - Baby Bonus / Maternity Payment - Maternity Immunisation Allowance -


Family tax benefits are based on how many children you have, how old they are and the income.

Child care benefit is means tested on income. It is usually for low income families and assists with child care fee relief.

Child care rebate is a 50% rebate that families can claim up to a certain amount for child care. You need to be working or studying to claim this rebate.

Rent assistance, again or low income families and assists with their rent.

Baby bonus, as Mish said doesn't exist anymore.

Maternity immunisation allowance was given to families that fully immunised their children. I don't know if this still exists any longer.

As Mish has already mentioned Australia is quite an expensive country to live in. Centrelink payments are mostly for low income families, single parents, based on income etc.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Family tax A & B I think all get just depends how much you earn. It can be a lot or a little. I now have 5 kids and depending on my income (and other things) $10,000 to $35,000 in government "cash" in my account is normal. But it depend on many things.

I never wanted any thing to do with Centrelink but my ex forced it to happen - they then gave me a massive cash payment and still do every year.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for the explanations
My spouse and I, we are well aware of Australia's high standard of living 
We live in the U.S. (Husband is a citizen) and we both work.

However, my query regarding the current Australian benefits was mearly for informative

Some benefits are similar to what the US government offers to low income recipients, such as section 8 (rent assistance), after school programs, National School Lunch Program.

Thanks


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

Cleverodra said:


> In addition, can anyone shed some light and help us understand the following benefits:
> 
> Family Tax Benefit Part A -
> Family Tax Benefit Part B -
> ...


I don't know an awful lot about Centrelink payments, but they have their own website which you can find through a google search & it will tell you everything you need to know. I looked it up- you can do a test to see if you have any entitlement.
According to the information available , there is no waiting period for child- based payments such as Family Tax Benefit to people who are Permanent Residents , & that is presumably a Government safeguard against child poverty.
The 2 year waiting period is for other benefits such as the unemployment benefits .
If a government have such benefits in place for people with children to care for, then the children should benefit from that & parents should not be criticised for making sure they know what they are entitled to.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Cleverodra said:


> Thank you for the explanations
> My spouse and I, we are well aware of Australia's high standard of living
> We live in the U.S. (Husband is a citizen) and we both work.
> 
> ...


It is not the standard of living that they were referring to but rather the cost of living.
Every time I visit the USA i am amazed at how cheap living in the US is compared to Australia.
There is no such thing as a national lunch program and rental assistance would only be available to those on a very meagre income.
As far as Family tax benifits go a couple on the average income would receive nothing, i know as last year our combined income was around $100,000 and we had to pay back the small benifit we had received.
I dont think anyone is trying to deny the OP their rights but rather alert them to the fact that benifits are meagre and not readily forthcoming.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> As far as Family tax benifits go a couple on the average income would receive nothing, i know as last year our combined income was around $100,000 and we had to pay back the small benifit we had received.
> .


That bit is something that happens a lot, and people should be more aware of.

It is a shock to many when they find they went over the threshold and have to pay it all back at the end of the year.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Cleverodra said:


> Thank you for the explanations
> My spouse and I, we are well aware of Australia's high standard of living
> We live in the U.S. (Husband is a citizen) and we both work.
> 
> ...


You're welcome!


----------



## BrunoTorricelli (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello,

I've always dreamt of living in Australia because of safety and job opportunities for skilled people with high salaries. However I must say that I didn't find here as I expected.

I arrived in Melbourne with my family (wife and daughter) in January 2016. I'm an engineer and on a skilled visa. We came here with money to support us for a few months as I knew that Australia was an expensive country.

The first shock didn't take so long. I had contact with some real estate agencies before we came Australia. Nobody told me about the references. We were asked for references to sign contract in order to rent a property. When I said "I just came from overseas yesterday, we lived in my mother's house and my employer was an Italian", they said it doesn't matter and they would contact to them. I paid nearly $1200 for 5 days for a temporary accommodation in the city. Luckily, I found an agency that is an acquaintance of my uncle from Italy and he help us to rent a flat. Otherwise I don't know how long it would take to find a place for living. (Meanwhile only one agency said they were agreed to sign contract with us and others didn't even call back!)

Secondly, I have been living here for 3 months and have been looking for a job since then. Like accommodation issue, I had applied for some jobs on job searching websites from Italy, but they didn't answer. It is ok, but I am here and I still looking for a job and nothing yet! Not even positive or negative response so far. It is really unbelievable. Meanwhile, I registered at Centrelink and told them about this situation, asked them if they can help me or give me any ideas how to find a job in this city. They said they can't help about finding job because I am on a skilled visa and I must try independently. Luckily again, last week I was called for an interview from a company where an acquaintance of my uncle works. It was the only call in 3 months. 

All I want to say that is Australia offers skilled migration visas for people who have good qualification and experiences, but getting a job is even worse than my home country. I pay my rent and look after my family with the money I brought here, but it is not easy to live without any income. And the worst thing is you don't know when your situation might change. I already spent around $15000 for the bond, rents, furniture, bills, transport and monthly expenses. I still haven't secured a job and It is getting really stressful.

If somebody who thinks about moving Australia, is reading my post now, I should say "think carefully". I left my job and home in Italy and came here for my family to give them a better life, especially my child.. but it is really difficult here. Maybe even more difficult than your home country if you compare well.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

BrunoTorricelli said:


> If somebody who thinks about moving Australia, is reading my post now, I should say "think carefully". I left my job and home in Italy and came here for my family to give them a better life, especially my child.. but it is really difficult here. Maybe even more difficult than your home country if you compare well.


I agree with you.

The streets are not paved with gold as some people think.

It is a massive adjustment, and many do return home if it doesn't all click into place.

During the boom years it was easier. But now, with things not as good and unemployment a problem, more thought is needed.

Australia maybe better than many countries, but it is not always better than some.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The problem is that alot of people hype Australia up and people see it as a rich country. Little do they know to earn our income our expenses are high too. Alot are shocked when they arrive and find out how much everything costs.

In my husband's country they leave the lights on all day and night and it costs hardly anything to them. If we did that here we would get a really huge electricity bill.

My husband met a guy recently who is an engineer (not sure what type) and he has been here just over 3 months and doesn't have a job yet.


----------



## J&F (Nov 5, 2015)

travellor said:


> Centrelink will be gradually get overwhelmed with the continuing influx of these economic ''refugees''......the ones that look better fed than our vets and pensioners, dress in semi designer clothes with almost new backpacks and cell phones and cigarettes........What about the Genuine ones rotting away in African camps????
> 
> And the picture that changed the world??????
> 
> Abdullah Kurdi, the father of drowned toddler Aylan Kurdi, a people smuggler: migrant


I know this sounds a bit leftish, rights for free whales etc. but the truth for a lot of "economic refugees" is that they are the educated, probably well paid middle classes who have been dragged into a situation that they have no control over.

I worked for a very, very wealthy "economic refugee" a few years ago and his story made my hair stand on end, and the fact that it was so matter of fact to him made it worse. Basically, he took what money he could, packed up the wife and children without them knowing anything of his plans and left. That was it. He had received a letter demanding that he report to the local police or militia for service and he knew that was the end of him.

No all refugees are genuine but for those that are (hopefully the majority) I have feel so sorry for them.


----------



## J&F (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Bruno Torricelli, feeling so sorry for you right now. My husband has a PhD in conservation biology and has had absolutely no luck for just over 2 years. Making things worse is that he has a disease known as Ross River Virus which has flattened him over the last few months and will probably continue to do so. He's pretty well stuck.

The only thing I can say to you is keep all your contacts here in Australia, the more people you know the better your chances.

Things hopefully will get better, otherwise we might all be migrating to Italy one day!!!


----------



## notsure (Nov 6, 2013)

TexstraliaCouple said:


> I agree travellor! I am confused why about 90% of the refugees in the photos are males in nice clothes or with smart phones. Paid thousands to be smuggled there. I think the true refugees (for the most part) are back in their land suffering. Anyone can come and say they're Syrian for a spot with intentions just to move to australia - or Europe, USA, Canada - wherever!


It might be because they are not economic migrants - they are fleeing a war, prior to which many of them had good jobs, nice homes, nice clothes etc just like the middle class found the rest of the world over - most of the Syrian refugees would have been quite happy to remain there if not for the bombing and you know WAR.

As to why most arriving in Europe are male - most likely because the families may only have the funds to pay for 1/2 members to travel, on top its not a journey you would willingly subject women and children too if there you feel it is safe for them to remain in places like Jordan or Turkey until the first family member has asylum and can bring their families in by a safer means.


----------



## yrianhale (Sep 13, 2016)

Bruno, come back to Italy or at least Europe!!! 
All I can tell you is that I spent 3 hard years looking for a job in Australia (Brisbane).  
last october I decided to come back and in 3 months I found a good job in Milan.
Australia has been a positive experience as it helped me to realise that Italy, despite all, is still a good country to live in. 
The main issue is that Italians don't realise it and tend to rant, criticise everything and believe that "abroad" everything is milk and honey.
When you see how's life somewhere else, you see things under a different light.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

"When you see how's life somewhere else, you see things under a different light."

Well said.


----------

